# Trading Power of Law Cranberry



## westrougers (Jul 18, 2006)

Has anyone tried to trade using a RED Law Cranberry Unit? I was considering purchasing an extra red week in 2007 to see if I could get a first class resort and do better than my SA units.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Strong1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi Mike,

Please check with the resort - the extra weeks they sell usually have a short life span or they are blue or white weeks.  Verify it is a red week and what the use date will be.

If you can get a long enough life span to suit you, and it is a red week, it should trade fairly well.


----------

